# Lily's ultrasound



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It's time for Lily's semi-annual ultrasound to monitor her heart murmur. She had her first one in March and I'm hoping there has been no change (and therefore no need for meds).

I just hate leaving her at the vet's all day. I have to drop her off about 8am and I can't pick her up until 4pm. It will be a long day for both of us. They're very kind and loving with her at my vet's office but I know she'll be scared. You know that look they give you when you hand your chi over to a vet tech and start walking away? I dread that look.  

I made sure she had a light breakfast and she'll be wearing her warm fleecy sweatshirt (which they can remove to do the actual procedure). I'll also leave her favorite blankie so she can snuggle in something that smells like mommy and home. 

Please think good thoughts for my baby today and maybe she won't be so scared.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

~*~Sending good thoughts to you and Lily~*~

I'm sure she'll be just fine, but I know how it is having the jitters with things like this. When I had to leave my Cinnamon at the vets all day for her spay, I was a nervous wreck. My husband had to drop her off at 9:00 in the morning, and I couldn't go because I had to be at work by 8:00am, and we didn't get to pick her up until 10:00 that night. I was nervous all day at work, and I must've called the vets office at least 10 times that whole day checking up on her. I can't even imagine how I'll be when I take Chico to get neutered (still delaying it because I'm so nervous  )

Let us know how Lily is after her vet visit.

P.S. Chico sends Lily lots of hugs and doggie treats


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

She'll be in my thoughts! And I truly hope that there will be no change and that she'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh, poor little baby! At least she doesn't have to have some procedure that is painful but that doesn't help with the anxiety that you both feel now. May the day go by fast for both of you! Just look forward to the happy reunion you'll have this evening!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I hope everything goes well with the ultrasound and there's been no change!  Will they put Lily under for the procedure?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Take care Lily ,i hope everything will be fine , don't worry too much :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Holding good thoughts for you and Lily that there is no change. Marcus sends Lily a kiss and says he hopes his dance partner is doing great.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

We're thinking of darling Lily
Jeanna and Ivy xxx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arrr I didn't know Lily had a heart murmur, poor little girl.
I am thinking of you both and hope all is well and the time goes quickly for you.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww i hope everything goes well, and you and Lilly will be cuddling again in no time


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

aww.. this made me cry!
you are so incredibly sweet with your furry lil daughter!
she most definately has the best mommy! she is very lucky to have such a loving home and all the cuddles in the world 

i hope she does ok!
i hope time flies by very fast so you're back with her


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Thinking good thoughts for Lily. Hope they find her heart valves A.O.K. 

I understand that horrible feeling when you have leave them. Mine are all terrified of the vet, and they look so scared and sad. It makes me want to run out of the vet's and take them back home. I try to con my husband into taking them, and I pick them up. That way I'm the hero. :lol:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Good thoughts to you and little Lilly *hugs* xxxxxxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you and precious Lily today...you two will soon be back together and the hugs and kisses will be flying about !


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thinking of you both- hows she doing?


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

thinking of you and sending pupper hugs and kisses your way


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*good luck*

good luck with the ultra sound for lily 
im sending my best reguards to her and ur family
im sure she will be fine
hugs n kisses lily
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :tweety:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it's about 4:06 so hopefully you'll be updating us soon....


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> it's about 4:06 so hopefully you'll be updating us soon....


I know! I'm on pins and needles


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aaawww poor Lily baby , how is she? and how are you?xx :wave:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww...

*channels thoughts of sweet nothings and her mommy to Lily*

Yeah, I'm afraid of that look and I've never really even seen it yet. I'll get to next month (x2) and I'm NOT looking forward to it! I have to drop Josie and Ryan off at 9 a.m. and don't get to see them again until 9 a.m. the next morning.  I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww...hope Lily is OK. Hugs from Taco and Buster! Surely, you'll be letting us know soon how it went.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry it took so long for the update... Lily is fine, of course. I'm a wreck but she's fine. :lol: 

We were lucky that both Lily and I know the receptionist who was on duty this morning. Her boston terrier hangs out with Lily at daycare, so Lily's used to seeing her all the time. Lynn made a special point of cuddling Lily and stroking her head as I was leaving - I don't think Lily even had time to panic and we were able to avoid "the look." :lol: 

I swear everybody in our vet's office is hopelessly in love with her. They just go on and on about what a sweetie pie she is and heck, it wouldn't be polite to disagree, right?  

Lily didn't need to be put under anesthesia for the ultrasound. They just shave a patch of hair off her tummy, apply some gel and do the procedure. Unfortunately, she has to lie on her back and I know she hates that (unless it's for a belly rub).

I didn't wait around to talk to the cardiologist but he was quoted as saying that he didn't see much change at all from the last time. So that's good. They'll mail me a copy of all the results and I can call if I have questions.

Thank you all so much for your good wishes and prayers. I honest to God don't know what I'd do without you guys because you're the only ones who understand the love I feel for this tiny girl. Thanks again.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

aww! i'm so so happy that nothing's wrong with her!!

c]vvXVVBVgfhnJBUY <-- message from Freia, she was walking on my laptop :shock: hopefully Lily will know what it means!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad all is good with Ms. Lily. OmaKitty has the same problem - she's got an arrythmia and has yearly ultrasounds from the cardiologist that likes to hug and kiss her. Did I mention OmaKitty HATES being held and kissed??

I have the luxury of being unemployed 6 months out of the year and home during the day the other 6 months since I work nights, so I always take her and help hold her during the ultrasound. I'm sure you've been there for it and you know it's completely painless for them... they don't even have to sedate OmaKitty for it!! :shock: :shock: 

If you have never seen the ultrasound being done, I highly recommend it. I love getting to see OmaKitty's tummy, pancreas, liver and all her other internal organs. Plus, I like seeing first hand what her heart is doing. Although I don't know what any of it means, it helps to see it with your own eyes - as well as being there for your baby. 

Tell Ms. Lily we are happy she got a clean bill of health and to take care of her mommy because she's a neurotic freak!! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That's great news...now you and Lily can have a peaceful night. It's no shock that everyone at the vet's office loves her..how could it be any other way...she steals everyone's heart LOL .


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm glad to hear she is ok! I actually just came on to ask you about her and saw you'd posted an update already! 

Give her lots of tummy rubs from me please!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

That's such wonderful news!  I'm sure that you are very relieved. I think we all are.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

im so happy everything went ok for lily today u must be soo relieved
give her a kiss from me
muahhhhhhhhh
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

im so happy everything went ok for lily today u must be soo relieved
give her a kiss from me
muahhhhhhhhh
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

sorry computers playin up lol


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Lily had a normal U/S. I think it is so hard leaving them because they give so much to us and suddenly we can't explain why we are having to leave them. Rachel, you have so many friends on the board because you always comment and try to help others. Lily is a very lucky dog. You were both meant for each other. Hope all goes well. Kisses to Lily.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm glad things aren't changing!!! gove her a big hug from me and jumba and chiwi send some lovin too... i think chiwi is throwing a party for her to celebrate...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> aww! i'm so so happy that nothing's wrong with her!!
> 
> c]vvXVVBVgfhnJBUY <-- message from Freia, she was walking on my laptop :shock: hopefully Lily will know what it means!!


My Gosh! I can read that! It's subliminal message that means you should buy Lily a present because she had to go to the Doctor!

c]vvXVVBVgfhnJ*BUY* 

ALSO>>>I'm relieved Lily is ok


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i am happy to hear Lily is doing fine.a question do you give your Lily girl half of the heartgard cause of her heart murmur. i meet a lady that has to do that just wondering if its the same in your chis case.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

P-Nut and I send hugs, prayers and love to you and Lily  I am sure the little sweetheart is going to be just fine! 

We will say a few prayers for her.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

So glad to hear everything is OK with Lily, and she got the extra attention they all deserve at the vet. Mo sends her some doggy licks and woofs.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

We Chi-Mommies probably have arrythmias whever we leave our Chi-babies at the vets! :wink: 

So GLAD that Lily's test result was good!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that Lily is ok. Pedro and I send lots of love and hugs!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

YAY LILY! I'm so glad everything went great for her.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad to see that everything has gone well for lily  Hoover sends his love as well


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

> You know that look they give you when you hand your chi over to a vet tech and start walking away? I dread that look.


Oh i hate that look! I also didn't know lilly had to have that. poor lil girl! Im glad she is ok! Kisses for Lilly!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

So glad to hear that Lily's results came out ok. I can empathize about hating to leave them at the vet's. When we had to leave Sophie for a whole day for her operation for "cherry eye", I felt so sick. The vet and the people who work there are very nice but Sophie never is comfortable about going there for anything.

Give Lily a big hug and smooch from both of us !!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awww dear sweet Lily, so glad that's all over and done with for you both Rachael and now you can just go on spoiling her rotten with lots of treats, kisses and cuddles, etc. Minx & Brooke send heaps and heaps of licks and kisses again! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

glad to hear lily is safe and sound :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

So happy that Lily is ok :wave: give her a big kiss from Tyson


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so happy Lily is alright.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so glad everything went well for Lily! Give her a huge hug and smooch for me!  What a brave girl!


----------

